
Arbitrary code execution in Pokémon Yellow - unkown-unknowns
http://tasvideos.org/5384S.html
======
unkown-unknowns
Discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6tg7rt/arbitra...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6tg7rt/arbitrary_code_execution_in_pokemon_yellow/)

